# in your opinion what would be a good species for a 1 species tank



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

looking for opinions on what would possibly be a good species to do a 1 species for my 10g


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Cardinal tetras in a planted 10g would look awesome!


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

those are wickedly awesome active fish


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Dwarf puffers or shell dwellers.


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

aren't puffers aggressive? i planon keeping 1 guppie and 1 black skirt tetra


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

never heard of shell dwellers


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

aquaticnovice604 said:


> aren't puffers aggressive? i planon keeping 1 guppie and 1 black skirt tetra


 Then puffers are out. You said a 1 species tank. Google shell dwellers.


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

well we'll see if i can find a 1 species i won't get bored of but when i google shell dweller cichlids come up


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Shell dwellers are African cichlids from lake tanganyika. I have some in my 30gal tank with a bunch of other cichlids and I have to say they are super cool to have! They may not be the prettiest fish (many are kind of a beige colour with stripes or something like that) but BEHAVIOUR-wise they are AWESOME. They'll move around all the sand in the tank to make homes in their shells! They're fairly aggressive during spawning time so you would probably only be able to keep a pair or two of them. There's a great website for them that shows "cookie cutter" builds for 10 gallon tanks. I'm at work now so I can't find it but I'll look for it and post it if you're interested!


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

i didn't think cichlids would work in such a small tank but i love looking at them in LFS


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Cookie Cutter - 10-gallons

Shelldweller corner

The first article shows what you can put in a 10g for cichlid species. The ones from tanganyika are african cichlids (would require pH buffering to 7.6 or higher) and the apistogramma are dwarf south american cichlids. They're really awesome fish! The second link just allows you to read up a bit on shell dwellers if you think you may be interested in them.


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

ill read more  they look amazing


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

A dwarf rainbowfish from the blue eye / psudeomogil group would be right at home


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm sorry, I don't quite understand... When I've heard the term "species tank" before its used to mean a tank full of a number of the same species. Are you looking for a single fish to keep in a 10G?

I'd say definitely don't go for any tetras unless you plan to get six or more, since those are very much shoaling fish, and can die of loneliness, or become super aggressive, or hide all the time if kept without its own species, or at least similar tetras.

Here's a really great article on stocking smaller tanks. (I highly recommend you read it)

Stocking 5, 10 and 20 Gallon FW Aquariums

As the article says, you could go for a Betta or some dwarf shrimp (cherries CRS etc) neon tetras, cardinal tetras, glowlight tetras, Beckford's pencilfish, galaxy rasboras, kuhli loaches, whiptail pleco, dwarf corydoras, pygmy gouramis, shell-dwellers, peacock goby, Amano shrimps, etc etc etc.

For a single fish in a 10 I'd go for the peacock goby if I were you, those are so cool!!

Of course, you don't ever want to put all these fish together as I'm sure you know, and make sure to do a fishless cycle before putting in any fish, and then stock lightly, and gradually.

Hope that helps. Good luck!


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

i cycled with a male betta


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

and i did mean school


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

aquaticnovice604 said:


> i cycled with a male betta


Oh. I see. Well that works too, but in the future you can cycle just as easily by putting in a pinch of fish food a day.


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

ya unfortunately he was to curious a week later and explored the aaquaclear30


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

so i've decided i would go with shell dwellers just have to find place for my current stock and get it ready for them


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

If it's a single species tank, and your looking for a schooling species, look towards the rasboras. I currently house 20 red mosquito rasboras in my planted 10 gallon with room for more. hope this helps a bit.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

If you're going for shellies, ocellatus would need a bigger tank. The males are very territorial, I had one male that wanted a 20g long all to himself. Multies would work - they are colonial spawners and you may be able to keep a couple pairs.


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

yeah i think ill save the shellies for a bigger tank


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

only because i like my big rock substrate in my 10


----------

